# Donkeys and goats?



## jdomep (Jun 7, 2006)

Can you keep them together? Someone is interested in our girl that is for sale and I didn't know how to answer this? Any info would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 7, 2006)

I have, if they are raised together I think it would be ok, but some full grown donkeys I have seen stomp them like they would a strange dog.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Julie...I have a pygmy goat in with my donkeys. They get along well. However when my jack was younger he occassionally took his frustrations out on the poor little guy. He would grab him around the neck. We haven't had an incident like that in years though. I have heard of donkeys killing goats. I am sure it has a lot to do with personality too. My girls have NEVER shown aggressive behaviour to the goat. Another thing I want to mention is when we have babies around the goat just feels he has to head butt the new arrival. So during the first month or so they are seperated.


----------



## Beccy (Jun 30, 2006)

We had a friend's mini donkey here for some time a few years ago, and he started out at the age of nine months living with our goats. However as he got older, he became *extremely* aggressive with the nannies, and would grip and bite their necks and either fling or trample them. We housed him with our Shetland ponies after that and he was gelded soon after, so not sure if that would have made a difference, but I have since heard of someone losing a mini mare to an aggressive entire mini Jack. I have been told that Jennets are not normally aggressive like that.


----------



## EquineLover (Jun 30, 2006)

A jenny or gelded donkey should be fine with them,but may stomp them,so she'd need to be careful to see if they got along before putting them together.Jacks are not good to put in with goats,because they're known to kill the baby goats or even adults,by picking them up and throwing them by their necks,or stomping them.A good goat site is goatweb.com


----------

